# Aluminum foil tape



## orangecrushcj7 (Jan 21, 2009)

How well does they foil like tape that people use on thier pellet vent pipe hold up under heat?  does it get gummy like duct tape?  The reason I ask is i thought it might work better than duct tape on my dryer vent.  I used duct tape to seal the dryer venting, and it just falls apart after a few uses, because it gets all gummy and loses it's adhesability


----------



## Dr_Drum (Jan 21, 2009)

The furnace cleaning tech put some of that on my furnace pipe without asking me. Let's just say it's NEVER coming off. I think it's part of the furnace pipe now. Should work great for what you want.
Mike -


----------



## imacman (Jan 21, 2009)

Orange Crush CJ-7 said:
			
		

> How well does they foil like tape that people use on thier pellet vent pipe hold up under heat?  does it get gummy like duct tape?  The reason I ask is i thought it might work better than duct tape on my dryer vent.  I used duct tape to seal the dryer venting, and it just falls apart after a few uses, because it gets all gummy and loses it's adhesability



Justin,

the foil tape that's mentioned on here is designed to be used on heating units, like the exhaust venting for an oil burner, etc.  Heat will be no problem for it.

You can get it in rolls at your local HD or Lowes in the plumbing dept.


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Jan 21, 2009)

Guess I'll be picking some up on the next trip to one of the big boxes


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 21, 2009)

Used it to tape my vent joints after I screwed and hi-temp siliconed 'em. Held up well so far. Don't know what will happen when/ if I try to take it apart.


----------



## MCPO (Jan 21, 2009)

I`ve got the cheap stuff from Home Despot , brand name is Nashua foil tape #322.
 I forgot what the heat range is for it but even applied on my stove adapter pipe it is holding as new and not even discolored from the heat . No smell and no peeling whatsoever. I`d buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 21, 2009)

I use that tape on my dryer vent and furnace vent but not on the stove.
Good luck getting that stuff off when you need to. ;-)


----------



## MCPO (Jan 22, 2009)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> I use that tape on my dryer vent and furnace vent but not on the stove.
> Good luck getting that stuff off when you need to. ;-)



Does the better stuff come off any easier?


----------



## mgreenage1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dr_Drum said:
			
		

> The furnace cleaning tech put some of that on my furnace pipe without asking me. Let's just say it's NEVER coming off. I think it's part of the furnace pipe now. Should work great for what you want.
> Mike -



I have removed mine on a few occasions and I usually just take a box knife, make a cut (along the pipe or parallel if you will) then proceed to "unravel" so to speak. I'm not going to tell you that it's a piece of cake to get off, but it really isn't all that difficult either, just a little patience.


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Feb 18, 2009)

So I was at Lowes yesterday... They had three types, made by Shurtape.  one roll had no max working temp listed, and was ~$8.  Another was ~$15 that had a max temp of 210, and the other was ~$22 and had a max temp of 250. I know RTV silicone has to have a working temp of up to $500.  I was wondering what my vent pipe really gets up to, and if anyone has experiences with either specific tapes?


----------



## eschills (Feb 19, 2009)

I am using the HD Nashua brand. It is good up to 230°.I also put it on my Oil burner pipes which get much hotter. I am told plumbing supply stores carry tape that is good up to 500°.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 19, 2009)

Orange Crush CJ-7 said:
			
		

> The reason I ask is i thought it might work better than duct tape on my dryer vent.  I used duct tape to seal the dryer venting, and it just falls apart after a few uses, because it gets all gummy and loses it's adhesability



Despite its name, duct tape is not to be used for duct work of any kind.  That goes double for any high temp application such as your dryer vent.


----------

